# Help with farrier please!



## 0310Star (24 June 2014)

Also in Regional....

Can anybody recommend me a good barefoot trimmer/sympathetic farrier in Kent (Cranbrook area)?
Barefoot horse with a few leg issues (ringbone, sidebones, DJD) so needs to be somebody who know's what they are doing with regards to this and also nobody who is going to have me sat waiting all day for them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (28 June 2014)

Peter savage is good, not sure if he is taking on new clients


----------



## Toffee44 (28 June 2014)

Richard swift based in Sevenoaks, used him until he stopped coming out to my area in Dover.

Tel:  07984 815690


----------



## Username1 (3 September 2014)

I personally would avoid a barefoot trimmer as they don't need to have as many qualifications as a normal farrier therefore have less understanding for the horse meaning you could be comprising the care of your horse. I would recommend any members from e.l.p.o as they do everything in the horses best interest with the upto date science behind as well as keeping upto date with knowledge unfolding therefore giving you horse the best treatment, or any farrier that has a wide range of qualifications, is upto date with science, regularly attends continued professional development(cpd), I would say 8 or more times a year. Remember to check this as it is not compulsory for farriers! Stupid IMO.... This would ensure your horse gets the correct care. 

I wouldn't follow advice of others saying that there farriers are 'good' as they probably don't have much to go by apart from the common they are nice, the feet look good, they are cheap etc but remember the cheaper the farriers is the worse they are as they don't spend the time finding out information, attending development day or enough time ensuring your horse is shod according to its comformation.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (11 September 2014)

Username1 said:



			I personally would avoid a barefoot trimmer as they don't need to have as many qualifications as a normal farrier therefore have less understanding for the horse meaning you could be comprising the care of your horse. I would recommend any members from e.l.p.o as they do everything in the horses best interest with the upto date science behind as well as keeping upto date with knowledge unfolding therefore giving you horse the best treatment, or any farrier that has a wide range of qualifications, is upto date with science, regularly attends continued professional development(cpd), I would say 8 or more times a year. Remember to check this as it is not compulsory for farriers! Stupid IMO.... This would ensure your horse gets the correct care. 

I wouldn't follow advice of others saying that there farriers are 'good' as they probably don't have much to go by apart from the common they are nice, the feet look good, they are cheap etc but remember the cheaper the farriers is the worse they are as they don't spend the time finding out information, attending development day or enough time ensuring your horse is shod according to its comformation.
		
Click to expand...

I think the point of this forum is to pass on advice and knowledge. I recommend my farrier to this person because I know just how good he is. You were happy to recommend a physio on another thread, how is that different?

If I had any doubts I would not recommend him, after having horses for nearly 40 years I have seen both good and bad farriers. I am lucky to have Peter Savage as my farrier, a master farrier. And an Olympic farrier.


----------



## Username1 (11 September 2014)

I believe that Physiotherapy is a totally different board game as you can really feel, watch and touch the changes in you horses back and experience the difference. Farriers are different as it is so much harder to see details of correct shoes such as the balance of the horse. 

I have no experience or knowledge of your farrier but my opinion is that how do clients know that what the farriers is doing is correct as most don't have the  knowledge to understand the importance of the correct trim, alignment of bones, balance of horse etc. as they probably haven't attended lectures or university to develop this understanding to see the quality of the work


----------



## wipeout (11 September 2014)

http://www.barefoot-south.com/index.php


----------

